# Carrol County Help



## mepps (Dec 29, 2004)

I'm considering getting in on a lease next year in Carrol County.  It would be south of the Bowdon area about 5 miles from the Heard County line.  I guess my question is,, is there a pretty good deer population down there?  I've had a bad couple of years seeing deer and dont want to have my hopes up if the area isnt that good.
   Also, how is the turkey population in that part of the state?

  Thanks,  any help is much appreciated.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hey mepps!*

I hunt on a lease in Heard County which is near Ephesus and is probably 2 or 3 miles below the Carroll/ Heard line. This is not too far from where you are looking. We have a fair deer population as I have seen a good bit of deer this year. The most I have seen at one sitting has been 4, but the population is very healthy at the current levels. This area also has some excellent buck genetics as 3 good bucks have come off our lease this year and a monster was taken down there last season. The potential for a 130 class deer is there. We have cut back on our doe harvest to adjust for what we are seeing. Good luck with finding what you are looking for.


----------



## mepps (Dec 29, 2004)

thanks for the input steel !!
anybody else have any opinions?   considering what i saw this year, i'm just about willing to lease land in a desert.


----------



## mepps (Jan 5, 2005)

still looking for some input here


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 5, 2005)

I personally hate Carroll County. I have lived here for 6 yrs and of all those years I have seen maybe 10 deer while driving the roads. If you go to heard or troup you will see 10 deer in one night driving. Also most of the hunters in Carroll have the "Brown its Down policy"  Also used to have a friend in Bowden that set up a corn feeder and all the corn would get mildewed because it sat on the ground so long. Well thats my 2 cents on carroll.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2005)

You can see 10 deer in one night driving down my road in Carroll County. My cousin and myself have hunted a piece of family land on Oak Mtn. for 10 years and have always saw deer. The county contains diverse habitat that supports good deer numbers. MY neighbor hunts land in Roopville that his family owns and they have a gem of a place. They have taken some fine bucks over the last few years after starting a year round feed program.


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 5, 2005)

Oak My Golf Course doesn't count!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 5, 2005)

I actually hunt about 500 yards from the Golf course. But really I have seen deer everywhere in the county. Its just a matter of finding the right land. Turkeys can indeed be hit and miss. I have seen just a very few on the land I hunt.


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 6, 2005)

Dustin, do you hunt near that big lake at the entrance to Oak Mt?


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 6, 2005)

No but alot of deer hang out in that field right across from the nursing home. My dads family grew up in that area right down the road. It used to be all country but not any more. My grandfather was actually going to buy the land the golf course was built on, but another man came in and bought it out from under him. All that land was cow pasture and big woods. My dad grew up fishing that lake and said it was one of the best he's ever fished. It silted in alot when they built the golf course.


----------



## jthunt1 (Jan 6, 2005)

I've been living in the Clem, Whitesburg area my whole life. I've got several private tracts of land that I hunt. Never had a bad year deer hunting.  Turkey hunting in the areas that I hunt is not that great. Turkey hunting would probally be better for me if the bass & crappie were'nt hitting at the same time.


----------

